# Rotisserie Chicken



## staceyp07 (May 27, 2011)

I bought a rotisserie chicken from walmart, is it ok to feed to baby Cali? It's Seasoned with garlic, lemon, and pappika, I wasn't planning on giving her much of it though.

[attachment=0:2dvq00lc]SDC11548.JPG[/attachment:2dvq00lc]


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Its probably going to depend on if there's anything on the chicken. Cooked and boiled chicken is alright for a treat, but seasoning, etc can be bad.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

If it's seasoned I would avoid giving her any since you can't really determine how far those things will have seeped into the meat and what it could do to her tummy. I give my little guy a bit of the rotisserie chicken I get, but they're unseasoned.


----------

